# VZW Nexus dropped from the dev phone status?



## Tac (Oct 12, 2011)

Read it yourself here: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/03/google-no-longer-considers-verizons-lte-galaxy-nexus-to-be-a-developer-phone

What do you guys think? Sounds like vzw fucked up again..


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

Time for everyone to gather up our pitch forks and torches!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Tac said:


> Read it yourself here: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/03/google-no-longer-considers-verizons-lte-galaxy-nexus-to-be-a-developer-phone What do you guys think? Sounds like vzw fucked up again..


If true (I don't always trust droidlife) I am betting it has to do with them not willing to release the proprietary radio stuff.


----------



## Tac (Oct 12, 2011)

akellar said:


> If true (I don't always trust droidlife) I am betting it has to do with them not willing to release the proprietary radio stuff.


I don't think it's so much about trusting droid-life, its about going on the actual google pages and seeing it there. This isn't a rumor they are reporting, they are reporting what they are currently seeing..


----------



## 1MPR0BUS (Dec 20, 2011)

ECFfighter7232 said:


> Time for everyone to gather up our pitch forks and torches!


Someone might as well get the petition going now. The war has already broken out in the Droid Life comments. For User's Unlocked/Rooted/ROM'ed this isn't as big a blow but the reason most of us purchased the device was because it was a developer phone. Verizon's refusal to allow Google Wallet and support the openess of a developer phone could easily have caused this. My speculation is that Verizon doesn't want to roll out updates as fast as Google wants too and there is some kind of conflict there. Considering there is a leaked 4.0.4 and we haven't seen 4.0.3 released officially is good evidence of this. Just my opinion.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I just posted about this on xda. I can't say what I really feel because I want to give Mustang extra work cleaning up my post but I sincerely hope this is a mistake. If not, &%$#@$%&$(()(+!!!$$%!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Insane!

Time to rally the troops...


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like VZW has swindled its customers again. I'm running custom ROM's anyway, but some people bought the phone with understanding that it was a developer phone and would get updates straight from Google. VZW will stop at nothing to get its way. My question is why did they even agree to release the phone if they were going to pull stuff like this? Still not sure whether to believe or make anything of this or not.


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

1MPR0BUS said:


> Yeah, I just posted about this on xda. I can't say what I really feel because I want to give Mustang extra work cleaning up my post but I sincerely hope this is a mistake. If not, &%$#@$%&$(()(+!!!$$%!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I dont see how it can be a mistake. its not like items were "just left off" of the pages... it clearly says no CDMA devices are supported and archived for reference only... those arent "mistake" words


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

jpricesd said:


> Looks like VZW has swindled its customers again. I'm running custom ROM's anyway, but some people bought the phone with understanding that it was a developer phone and would get updates straight from Google. VZW will stop at nothing to get its way. My question is why did they even agree to release the phone if they were going to pull stuff like this? Still not sure whether to believe or make anything of this or not.


I guarantee Verizon will point the finger at Google for this decision.


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

akellar said:


> I guarantee Verizon will point the finger at Google for this decision.


I'm sure they will. They would never lay the blame for something like this on themselves.


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is an outrage. I think I'm going to call Verizon myself...they have messed this phone up since before it was even launched


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

This is absolutely ridiculous. The dev community is great for this phone but just the concept of this really pisses me off!


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

while this totally sucks its still the best phone on vzw...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Now this may sound like a stupid question but does this actually mean anything to those of us who use custom ROMs anyways? Won't pretty much everything still be the same?

I would think this just means the update process won't be as fast for stock users as it would if it was a developer phone, but I don't know that much about this stuff.


----------



## 1MPR0BUS (Dec 20, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Now this may sound like a stupid question but does this actually mean anything to those of us who use custom ROMs anyways? Won't pretty much everything still be the same?
> 
> I would think this just means the update process won't be as fast for stock users as it would if it was a developer phone, but I don't know that much about this stuff.


You are correct. For ROM'ed users as long as the AOSP Tree is updated we can always count on devs getting us the latest and greatest but many of us purchased the device on principle so now that this principle is broken there is a lot of animosity towards whoever made this decision.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

1MPR0BUS said:


> You are correct. For ROM'ed users as long as the AOSP Tree is updated we can always count on devs getting us the latest and greatest but many of us purchased the device on principle so now that this principle is broken there is a lot of animosity towards whoever made this decision.


Absolutely. I'm pissed off quite a bit and my phone is rooted... It's ridiculous that they can do stuff like this and I hope the backlash is bad enough that they are forced to undo this decision.

I just wanted to make sure though


----------



## meh_whatever (Aug 30, 2011)

The worst part of this is that customers basically have no recourse. In all honesty, since I am already rooted and unlocked my bootloader, I will still see updates from the community. But this cuts off the "get it first" OS updates that this phone was SUPPOSED to have. I'm ridiculously angry at Verizon right now. I


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Now this may sound like a stupid question but does this actually mean anything to those of us who use custom ROMs anyways? Won't pretty much everything still be the same?
> 
> I would think this just means the update process won't be as fast for stock users as it would if it was a developer phone, but I don't know that much about this stuff.


Won't have any effect on those of us who run custom ROM's as they are built from source anyway.


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

No CDMA devices supported.... LTE. Remember VZW has a hard time with things and getting their LTE radios figured out. I'm wondering if it is not CDMA radio related possibly.


----------



## 1MPR0BUS (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm no lawyer but I don't think a company can sell you a product with a feature and then revoke that feature without customer interaction/request. This smells of class action lawsuit. We got any legal buffs around?


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like its not just a Verizon thing. All CDMA devices are gone including Nexus S 4G and Motorola Xoom


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

If this turns out to hold water I am dropping Verizon as soon as my contract is up. I have been a loyal customer since my monochrome flip midi camera-less flip phone the LG vx3000. Roughly 8 years I have been with this company because their cell and data service is hands-down the best. I will be really f*cking sad to be stuck with any of the other, inferior, carriers in the US. None of them holds a torch to this network.


----------



## dimonsf2 (Feb 3, 2012)

what does this mean for rooted users. Touch pad never had an official Google logo but here we go running latest android on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

Unbelievable! Should have known from the beginning when Verizon plastered their name all over the back of this phone :-(

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP M3, Franco kernel 15.2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

This is absolute BS! The only reason why I got this phone was for the support from Google. Now there won't be anymore?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## g0nad (Jan 10, 2012)

1MPR0BUS said:


> many of us purchased the device on principle so now that this principle is broken there is a lot of animosity towards whoever made this decision.


+100


----------



## C0mbe (Jul 28, 2011)

Relatively certain Verizon reserves the right to change services in your customer agreement....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kruizin (Dec 22, 2011)

mazz0310 said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous. The dev community is great for this phone but just the concept of this really pisses me off!


My scentiments exactly!

I think that those of us who are unlocked and rooted won't notice a darn thing actually. We will still get our upgrades as we always have...through our kernel and rom developers.

But still if true, this really sucks...thanks once again Verizon!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wow.


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think everyone needs to just chill out until more information becomes apparent. If Google really has dropped all CDMA devices, this is an insult. I blame Apple.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank god for AOSP support. Th OG did fine with it

But that's still sickening


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

1MPR0BUS said:


> I'm no lawyer but I don't think a company can sell you a product with a feature and then revoke that feature without customer interaction/request. This smells of class action lawsuit. We got any legal buffs around?


This is true, although a lot of us hackers purchased our PS3s solely with the intention of running Linux on them (an advertised feature in the beginning). Even though law suits were filed by some high-profile attorneys, their lawyers just buried ours in red tape and paperwork. In the end, by the time it would've actually panned out, PS5 would be out in the market 7 years later. I don't think this will be much different unfortunately :-/

F2E

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

1MPR0BUS said:


> I'm no lawyer but I don't think a company can sell you a product with a feature and then revoke that feature without customer interaction/request. This smells of class action lawsuit. We got any legal buffs around?


Unfortunately, I think they can- consider the Other OS functionality the PS3 was sold with, and used to have, that is now completely removed. Well, if you want to be able to use your PS3 on their network and get updates, it's removed. You could run the old firmware. So VZW could say "well just don't use that phone on our network and then you can do whatever you want with it, but there's an early cancellation fee..."

Also, while we're being angry with VZW, check out this quote from their return policy: "_If you return your merchandise, even by mistake, after the return period, you will not receive a refund and the merchandise you returned will not be returned to you."_


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

It's all speculation until Google officially announces something, so just breath, and wait.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Blunderbuss said:


> Unfortunately, I think they can- consider the Other OS functionality the PS3 was sold with, and used to have, that is now completely removed. Well, if you want to be able to use your PS3 on their network and get updates, it's removed. You could run the old firmware. So VZW could say "well just don't use that phone on our network and then you can do whatever you want with it, but there's an early cancellation fee..."


Of course the problem with the PS3 is that newer games purchased REQUIRE a system update to be able to play the game; they actually include the update on the game disc itself, essentially turning your PS3 into a 5lb paperweight if you want to run Linux.

F2E

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

So, does this mean all the GSM version Nexus will continue to get updates? If the GSM comes out tomorrow with 4.0.4 and 2 months later the VZW Nexus still doesnt have it, _then _I will be pissed.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

Considering this device stands for everything Verizon hates I'm surprised they released the damn thing in the first place and I'd put money on the fact that Verizon customers will never see a open device ever again.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

i dont see the big deal. its still a great phone and what do any of yall care about getting updates first? yall still get updates first through the amazing developers on this forum. now if verizon ends up locking the bootloader and making it not root able i could see people getting mad but right now who cares if its not an "official" dev phone anymore. the thing makes calls sends txts and get on the internet its unlockable and it does what its suppose to do


----------



## NateMob (Jan 11, 2012)

This is B-A-N-A-N-A-S. Im trying to stay calm until we get some clarification from Google or the Android Dev Team.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

jpricesd said:


> Looks like its not just a Verizon thing. All CDMA devices are gone including Nexus S 4G and Motorola Xoom


Something bigger going on??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Something bigger going on??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


cdma devices have never officially ben supported. i remember looking at that site when the nexus one was released and it said that. something with the radios not being a built in feature on android that they needed special drivers or binaries making cdma phone not pure android. pure android doesnt have support for cdma phones

edit: correct me if im wrong but i believe the same is true with lte thats its not officially supported but pure android


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

whezzel said:


> i dont see the big deal. its still a great phone and what do any of yall care about getting updates first? yall still get updates first through the amazing developers on this forum. now if verizon ends up locking the bootloader and making it not root able i could see people getting mad but right now who cares if its not an "official" dev phone anymore. the thing makes calls sends txts and get on the internet its unlockable and it does what its suppose to do


No what will probably end up happening at some point in time a change to the OS will be incompatible with the radio and will require a driver or available RIL source, something stupid like that then there is nothing the community can do about that.

I could be wrong and please correct me if I am as I don't want to be right.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm pissed. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Going to the pitchfork store now then making a stop at the torch store on the way home. If anyone needs anything let me know.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

........ Dam

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

This could have something to do with the whole Qualcomm dispute Google has with them over radios. Nothing else really makes any sense.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## somesing (Jun 14, 2011)

rabbert.klein said:


> No what will probably end up happening at some point in time a change to the OS will be incompatible with the radio and will require a driver or available RIL source, something stupid like that then there is nothing the community can do about that.
> 
> I could be wrong and please correct me if I am as I don't want to be right.


I wouldn't say there's nothing the community can do about that. Look what slayher did for the Thunderbolt.

I'm still going to wait for clarification on this before I get too upset.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

somesing said:


> I wouldn't say there's nothing the community can do about that. Look what slayher did for the Thunderbolt.
> 
> I'm still going to wait for clarification on this before I get too upset.


That was getting AOSP to work coming from Sense, this would be a straight AOSP to AOSP port so I don't think it would be that difficult.

On the other hand I want to wait and see what everyone has to say before I get my panty's in a bunch, especially with non Verizon devices being removed, also.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Time for a Long Island Ice Tea to relax by til clarification then









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm loving this hysteria everyone is at verizon but doesn't even both to notice that sprints cdma nexus was removed as well


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just seems like something Google would have announced right away

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GangstaGeekinLOL (Jan 14, 2012)

Oooh Lord.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I heard its just a site reorganization.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## giterdone (Dec 22, 2011)

https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/android-contrib/phz3S5ZdveU


----------



## Pengwn (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/3/2769480/verizon-galaxy-nexus-removed-from-googles-developer-support-pages

"*Update 2: Google has reached out to us again - it turns out that they incorrectly responded to our request for comment on their relationship with the Galaxy Nexus on Verizon and that it will continue to support the device through official firmware updates. Disaster averted."*


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No longer an issue. Moving on....


----------

